# Students with IBS on Facebook



## starpanda (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey, I thought it might be easier to have a Facebook group dedicated to us students coping with IBS, as I think a lot of us probably use it a lot. It's just another way for us to talk about IBS issues and help each other, letting them feel they're not the only one with IBS problems in class.Here's the group: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_140226229363148Sarah


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Sarah,Not sure if many people will want to join as it shows up in your timeline to all your friends. I know I don't need the majority of my fb 'friends' to know what's up with me. But maybe some people won't mind.Good luck with your group anyway


----------



## hannahcd (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, I have just joined the group as I figured it would be easier to talk to others with the same issues on facebook


----------

